
UI Animation: Microinteraction for Macroresult - adamnemecek
https://medium.com/@tubikstudio/ui-animation-microinteraction-for-macroresult-668cd9e71101
======
zellyn
I think most of these are fun, and relatively harmless. And I think showing a
spatial connection between states by having elements move is very useful.

However, the ones that involve new UI elements moving into place are all
slightly too slow: almost all of them would get annoying to use once you were
familiar with the app: you'd end up feeling like you had to wait before you
could tap. Add an increasingly-behind-spec phone (don't they always seem to
be?) and the delays would get truly aggravating.

------
bborud
No. Please, no. No, no, no, no, no.

I want FAST user interfaces. I don't want more animations that chew up
hundreds of milliseconds and give me that horrible feeling of swimming in
syrup.

I know designers think this is brilliant and pretty and all, but as someone
who makes heavy use of tablets, phones, laptops etc. doesn't want more crap.
My iPhone feels slow and sluggish enough as it is.

If you want to spend your talent on something: figure out how to increase
speed, precision and figure out how software gets better at understanding what
the user wants.

~~~
sehr
maybe users want animated UIs

------
vanderZwan
Can we ignore the article itself for a moment, and talk about the problem of
website obesity? Those gifs clock in at over 100mb in total[0], and they have
absolutely no reason to be.

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/SsurT3W.png](http://i.imgur.com/SsurT3W.png)

------
alttab
The argument that this makes the user experience better is debatable. The
argument that it's going to chew through my mobile data bandwidth, battery,
and load times isn't.

